# Snell’s Beverages - Chatham Ontario



## Donas12 (Jan 31, 2021)

Here’s an 11oz bottle by Snell’s Beverages of Chatham Ontario. Dates 1954.
Snell’s Beverages was a family owned business dating back to the 1850’s and preceded with the names Hoon’s Bottling Works and Lowes Beverages.
With that long of span of the business, there must have been many other bottles over the years...


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm not sure I've seen any other Snell's bottles but that beehive / acl bottle 

have one in the garage but its in poor condition , found it in a box of bottles I bought a couple years ago and added it to window display 

never seen any Lowe's beverages from chatham 

did actually have a Hoon's bottle once but sold it a couple years ago , very plain clear bottle , still have a picture of it , doesn't even say chatham on it

embossed " contents 7 oz , IT'S HOON'S "  believe its from the 20's or 30's


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello all. Wanting to know if you guys know how much this Snell's is worth. In my search on Google this old post came up. Can't find any info on Worthpoint either.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 19, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Hello all. Wanting to know if you guys know how much this Snell's is worth. In my search on Google this old post came up. Can't find any info on Worthpoint either. View attachment 234167


I typically see that type of Ontario ACL selling in the $5-30 range.  I don't know much about this particular bottle but I'd be surprised if its value fell much outside of that range.  Since the label isn't in fantastic condition that will hurt the value as well.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 19, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> I typically see that type of Ontario ACL selling in the $5-30 range.  I don't know much about this particular bottle but I'd be surprised if its value fell much outside of that range.  Since the label isn't in fantastic condition that will hurt the value as well.


Thanks


----------



## JKL (Feb 2, 2022)

These bottles are around but less common than many others.  The ACL seems to fade easy so many have a washed out look.  Usually see them for $10 or so.


----------



## Jstorm (Feb 2, 2022)

JKL said:


> These bottles are around but less common than many others.  The ACL seems to fade easy so many have a washed out look.  Usually see them for $10 or so.


I never saw one before nor my friends. Interesting


----------

